# Weed from the Philippine Islands...



## akosikynaz (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi I am new here. I've been smoking for almost 4 years now, usually here in the Philippines we have those dark green and dark brown buds and I've noticed that most of the weed I see online are green to somewhat lime/light green. I was just wondering, does the color of the bud matter? your answers will be highly appreciated. Anyway, I'll post a photo as soon as I get a hold of one.


----------



## JoObJoOb (Feb 5, 2014)

akosikynaz said:


> Hi I am new here. I've been smoking for almost 4 years now, usually here in the Philippines we have those dark green and dark brown buds and I've noticed that most of the weed I see online are green to somewhat lime/light green. I was just wondering, does the color of the bud matter? your answers will be highly appreciated. Anyway, I'll post a photo as soon as I get a hold of one.



 not all good bud is super green,here some from my last grow
its very good,has great fruity smell and super nice high,


----------



## doses.YEM.rx (Feb 5, 2014)

I would think color would all determine in the genetics of the particular strains. Are the flowers darker while still on plant? When you can post some pics


----------



## JoObJoOb (Feb 5, 2014)

could be,ill know in a couple months,that bud is sitting on top the curent grow,which is from seeds that came from the last grow,lol


----------



## pharma farmer (Feb 6, 2014)

Here's the reason the pot in the Philippines looks, smells and tastes like shit-


When they harvest their crop, they chop the stalk at ground level, and make a big pile out of the entire plants.

Their curing method? Cover the big pile of plants with a tarp...



When looking at pictures of the beautiful buds you see on here, know that it takes a lot of attention, time, and knowledge after the harvest to get that sexy bag appeal.


----------



## akosikynaz (Feb 7, 2014)

this are the photos, they are the same but i took two at different angles, i thought maybe the light might be affecting the looks... this is what's left of my stash.


----------



## Durtee sanchez (Feb 7, 2014)

Damn bro, that looks like shit


----------

